

Show HN: Discover new music artists on YouTube - MrCodeMonkey
http://viralj.am

======
MrCodeMonkey
I built this little web app as a weekend project based on crowd sourced data
from Quora and other places.

The goal is to have a place to go and discover talently people who (mostly)
haven't been signed on a record label yet.

This is just a prototype of the idea, i have a few thoughts on how to make the
app more useful, but would love to receive some more feedback from it's
current stand point.

